# CPO2 Mark Burnett and PO1 Rick Payne



## Pat in Halifax (13 Jul 2013)

For those who have not heard, it is with heavy heart that I am obliged to inform you of the following: The Mar Eng community, the Navy, the CAF and this country lost two great people this week. On Wednesday morning, Chief Burnett died from injuries sustained in a vehicle accident on the way into work and on Thursday afternoon, Petty Officer Payne died from injuries sustained in a motorcycle accident.
Mark was employed at CFNES as the Auxiliary Chief and leaves behind a wife and two grown sons, one of who is himself in the CAF. Mark (and his section) unofficially adopted me into their fold on my return from Ottawa last summer when I found myself in an office in the Operations School. Mark and I had known each other for over 20 years and there are many funny and fond memories (among other times) following the purchase of their 'new to them' home and the 'repairs' Mark and I attempted!(usually alongside a bottle of CR-nothing but the best Mark would say!)
Rick was posted to PRESERVER and though I did not know Rick well, I did sit on his Cert 4 (Chief Engineer Qual) Board a little over a month ago and he came across as meticulous and conscientious of his people. Some may recall his name as a few years ago, Rick's wife herself died in an horrific accident in Dartmouth while Rick was in Sierra Leon. Rick leaves behind two daughters.
Both were in the last year if their careers with 60+ years between the two of them and both had started making plans for their retirements.

Chief Petty Officer Second Class Mark Burnett's Memorial service will be held at St. Brendan's chapel at Stadacona (CFB Halifax) Tuesday 16 July at 1300 with a reception following at the Chief's and PO's Mess. Details for Petty Officer First Class Rick Payne's Memorial will be confirmed over the weekend and I will post as soon as I know.
A bad day for sure for the Navy and this one trade-Deepest condolences to both families, friends and the communities they both so loved and were active in.

If any one on here has any questions, please do not hesitate to PM me.

Pat


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Jul 2013)

Pat,

Thanks for the update/info.  I've heard rumbles but not details.

A sad week indeed.  

NS


----------



## Haggis (13 Jul 2013)

R.I.P., sailors.  Fair winds and a following sea to the other side.


----------



## Gorgo (14 Jul 2013)

Rest in Peace, good sailors.  Your work is all done here.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (16 Jul 2013)

Rick's (PO1 Payne) 'Celebration of Life' is at Shearwater Chapel, 12 Wing Shearwater at 1100, Wednesday, 17 July 2013, Dress for military members is 1As with medals.
http://thechronicleherald.ca/classifieds/announcements/obituaries/payne-ricky-albert-po1-age-53-of-dartmouth-it-is-with-great


----------

